# Microsoft bestätigt Excel-Lücke und fixt Autorun



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2009)

Microsoft bestätigt die Existenz einer Sicherheitslücke in Microsoft Excel, die neben den Windows-Versionen auch MS-Office für den Mac betrifft. Ein Update soll die Autorun-Funktion jetzt richtig abschalten und damit Conficker aussperren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

